# Whizzer Restoration Update



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 6, 2016)

It's been a year today that I've been working on my whizzer.  Yesterday I finished the engine but when we tried to start it there is something wrong with the carb.  We have great spark and compression but there is too much gas.  So time to tear into the car but just a few things left on the bike and the engine itself is done! I'll post some pics later but finally some progress.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 7, 2016)

So did you get the carb dialed in? 
Somewhere in the float setting or needle, needle seat? What carb is it? 

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Nov 8, 2016)

It is an ml5b and I did get it to start today only to find out the carb is cracked too and leaks gas everywhere. Fred White has helped me a lot and he is going to help me get a new carb.


----------

